# WestCoastBrewers - Club Meeting 13th Jan



## keifer33 (13/1/14)

Hello West Aussie AHBers.

West Coast Brewers are having their first meeting of the year tomorrow night the 13th Jan @ 7:30pm at the Rivervale Community Centre, Corner of Surrey Rd and Francisco St, Rivervale

There will be plenty of info on upcoming events for the year, which from looking at the list is going to be a big one. There will be a Beer of the Month comparison of a homebrewed American Pale Ale vs a Commercial offering, competitions will be announced and bulk buys will be revealed.

Come on down and don't forget to bring a glass and some of your finest!.

For more info head on over to the West Coast Brewers site - http://www.westcoastbrewers.com/


----------



## Redreuben (13/10/18)

Hey Keifer33,
I’m in Freo, just having a look around here before I take the plunge back into home brewing. 
I see the meetings are now at Dutch Trading Co. nice.


----------



## Darren Waszkinel (2/12/19)

Hi

Just tried to sign up for an account and it was saying that its closed. I am just getting into Homebrewing and would like to find out more about this group, how do i get some more info ?


----------



## SponsorSFC (3/12/19)

Darren Waszkinel said:


> Hi
> 
> Just tried to sign up for an account and it was saying that its closed. I am just getting into Homebrewing and would like to find out more about this group, how do i get some more info ?



I am not a member as I live SOR so the meetings don't work for me but head down to the Dutch Trading Co in Vic Park at 7:30pm on 10 December or reach out on the Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/WestCoastBrewers/

Also check out Perth Home Brew Share, this is probably the best home brewing group you are going to find anywhere.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/433724953373670/


----------

